# Wireless Control camera with iPhone, for animal shots , night shot, and more



## baryon (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, There is a new product that Wireless Control camera with iPhone,
http://www.zesty.co.jp/en/smartshutter/index.html


It is a GPS Logger and Timer Remote Control
For location shooting, Shutter release, Long-exposure,
Continuous-exposure and Time-lapse
via Bluetooth 4.0, distance ~50m

I think it can be used for animal shots , night shot, and more

Any review?


----------



## RGF (Mar 31, 2013)

Not yet reviewed onAmazon. I would let someone else beta test it. Unless you have 65 extra and really are curious or need this.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 17, 2013)

oooh looks good...


----------

